
Men willing to sacrifice 3 hypothetical men for every woman of reproductive valu - randomname2
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s40806-014-0003-3/fulltext.html
======
thaumasiotes
"Microsoft willing to improve Bing at nearly any cost to Google".

